# Coding Scenarios



## jvlasak (Jun 28, 2011)

I am looking for resources which have practice coding scenarios, either online or books.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## K.hancin (Jun 28, 2011)

I have purchased the 2011 Extra Step Facility-Based Coding Practice by Carol Buck which has a variety of different reports and ALL of the answers are in the back so you can check yourself. Her other book, The 2011 Next Step, only lists the answers for every other case.


----------



## bfontaine (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey, look no further than this website!! The AAPC has Code-a-Round scenarios in different specialties.  On the home page look under Education and then on the left you should see them.  If I remember correctly they are only $9.95 for each 10 scenarios.  And they are worth 1 CEU each I think. That's a deal!


----------



## Alicia Scott (Jul 8, 2011)

*Books*

I agree with both previous posts. The Carol Buck books are excellent. They have rationals in them that really explain the answers. Also, this website is amazing. Another option is Elsiever Health. They are a publication company and have an on-line internship CD you can purchase that has lots of cases in several fields you can do. I have used this with my students and these are not simple cases. 

Alicia Scott, CPC


----------



## K.hancin (Jul 21, 2011)

Just so you know, there are no explanations or rationales between reports in Carol Buck's Extra Step, Facility Based Coding practice. It is simply one case after another. That's not exactly a complaint as it affords me the opportunity to rely on the notes in the CPT.


----------

